# Basalt rock background idea



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Would this guy's idea work with basalt rock?

Heres the link: http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1188352&pp=25&page=1

Here is a picture of the basalt I have available to me at the moment...









*What do you think?*


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That basalt looks to be too dense to try that. I would try finding the black or red porous stuff (vesicular basalt) which is a lot lighter, to try that background with. I think it's a great idea though.


----------

